# Thank You for Driving Safely



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2014)

He probably swerved to miss Barnie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out what country Sea's picture is from - I think that's a Vauxhall, and the license plate holder looks to be British, so I would say somewhere in Great Britain.

Finally - one they can't hang on us 'mericans. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I know one thing, Americans are the best drivers in the whole wide world!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not sure, but I know one thing, Americans are the best drivers in the whole wide world!



Darn you! I just spit cherry cheesecake ice cream on the screen! :rofl:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Mar 19, 2014)

Both British....


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Oh man, they must have been patting themselves on the back and run off the road:awman:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Darn you! I just spit cherry cheesecake ice cream on the screen! :rofl:



I think we are too SB!!  Well, in all honesty, I haven't been in any other countries for comparison, LOL!! Jus tryin to get Phil to mess his screen up again


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

Pappy said:


> He probably swerved to miss Barnie.



Or Fred, Wilma, Betty, is that Dino??


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think we are too SB!!  Well, in all honesty, I haven't been in any other countries for comparison, LOL!! Jus tryin to get Phil to mess his screen up again



Sorry, today is fasting day ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry, today is fasting day ...



yeah right!


----------



## Michael. (Mar 22, 2014)

.

Drive Carefully



.


.


.​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2017)

:drive:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2017)

.


----------

